# Is 7dpo too early to feel nauseous?



## Moolia

Hi ladies,

Im ttc#2 and I'm 7 or possibly 8 dpo today (got positive OPK last Monday but think I ovd on tues) and I'm feeling extremely nauseous today. Not normal for me as am af symptom! 

Anyone else had this and got bfp? Or anyone else feeling similar right now? Hate the 2ww!!


----------



## Moolia

Anyone?!


----------



## JessPape

I would say, yes, but that doesn't mean I'm right lol. Just in implantation can take 6-12 days, than 2-4 days to show up in your blood/urine. The rise of the HCG hormone is what makes people feel sick, get symptoms.


----------



## Moolia

Just bumping this up there!


----------



## Misscalais

From my experience I'm going to say yes. The earliest I felt ill was 6.5 weeks and I vomited that day up in to 22+ weeks lol it was horrid. But that's not to say it can't happen everyone is different :)


----------



## Mrs.R

I don't think it's too early. :thumbup: I never really believed women when they said they had symptoms, but I got pregnant last month, and i was so dizzy and lightheaded from 8dpo. I woke up one morning and the room was spinning. I just knew i was pregnant already, I got the faintest line at 10dpo and BFP at 11dpo. Unfortunately I had a chemical at 4.5 weeks. I know I'm not pregnant this month cause i feel nothing. :cry:


----------



## Zeri

Pregnancy nausea doesn't typically start till 6-7 weeks, although some women get it earlier of course. For me, nausea in the tww is a Pms symptom, but hopefully it's not for you


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I don't know from experience but I would say every woman is different and no two pregnancies are ever the exact same. Although it may be a bit early by the books, who knows maybe your body is kicking in overtime? 

Hoping it's the route to your bfp :D


----------



## Moolia

Mrs.R said:


> I don't think it's too early. :thumbup: I never really believed women when they said they had symptoms, but I got pregnant last month, and i was so dizzy and lightheaded from 8dpo. I woke up one morning and the room was spinning. I just knew i was pregnant already, I got the faintest line at 10dpo and BFP at 11dpo. Unfortunately I had a chemical at 4.5 weeks. I know I'm not pregnant this month cause i feel nothing. :cry:

Thank you ladies for your replies and I'm so sorry for you Mrs R. I hope it happens for you very soon! :flower:


----------



## Myers13

I found out in May I was 5 weeks pregnant which also resulted in a miscarriage but I was very nauseous during my 2ww but with my daughter that is now 2, I didn't have any until 6.5 weeks, I am very nauseous now and 8 dpo as well :) Baby dust to us :)


----------



## wavescrash

The cycles I've been pregnant, I've had nausea during my 2ww before getting my BFP and I really don't ever get it in my cycles when I'm not pregnant/TTC.

Last cycle I had nausea during my 2ww and I had a BFP (ended in an early miscarriage) and now I'm 7dpo and having bouts of nausea today. So I guess we shall see.


----------



## Heatherlt

I don't think it's too early, but I'm sure it's less common.

With my last pregnancy, I had a crazy weird dream on the morning of 9dpo, and from that day on I would get vivid and crazy dreams and get super hot while sleeping. I never had symptoms with either of my girls in early pregnancy so it really threw me off. But after my experience, I totally think having symptoms in the TWW is legit.


----------



## Moolia

Well I got my BFP :happydance: so I guess it's not too early! who knew you could feel it that early! :shrug:


----------



## LPF

Congratulations!

With my first, I had NO symptoms till 6weeks then was sick as a dog for 10 weeks. 

This time I felt icky sicky a week before I was late. I didn't think anything of it but smells of things cooking in the slow cooker turned my stomach and I had a horrid taste in my mouth. I had no idea it was pregnancy because I didn't think we stood a chance that month but here we are. My sickness continued similarly to now, not as bad as last time but constant nausea.


----------



## Heatherlt

Congrats!!


----------



## wavescrash

Moolia said:


> Well I got my BFP :happydance: so I guess it's not too early! who knew you could feel it that early! :shrug:

Congrats! I tested this morning at 10dpo and think I saw the most faint line which is how my BFP started out last month but I'm sure it was all in my head and there was no second line lol.

Had nausea on & off the last week though but it's not as constant as it was in previous pregnancies so who knows.


----------



## Zeri

Congrats yo you both!


----------

